# How to change user shell to shell with options



## Lobster (Jun 28, 2010)

I use lshell it can ran shell with difrent parametrs

example

```
lshell --config /usr/local/etc/settings1.conf
lshell --config /usr/local/etc/settings1.conf
```

i want run user shell with diffrent conf but in chpass i can not write

```
Shell: /usr/local/bin/lshell --config /usr/local/etc/settings1.conf
```
i can only

```
Shell: /usr/local/bin/lshell
```

What can i do?

Can i do in /usr/local/bin/ some startscript with string /usr/local/bin/lshell --config /usr/local/etc/settings1.conf and run it us shell?


----------



## Alt (Jun 28, 2010)

You can try make a script to start shell with your args, then add this script to /etc/shells so it will be a valid shell. At our own risk of course xD It will be better if you dont touch root user


----------



## Lobster (Jun 28, 2010)

What i must write in this script?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

Why don't you edit the default config file at the default location? Then you won't need to supply a parameter.


----------



## Lobster (Jun 29, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why don't you edit the default config file at the default location? Then you won't need to supply a parameter.



i want diffrent users permit diffrent commands. To do it i must start lshell with --config file - chpass dont permit this this string in "Shell: string --config file"


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2010)

Lobster said:
			
		

> i want diffrent users permit diffrent commands. To do it i must start lshell with --config file - chpass dont permit this this string in "Shell: string --config file"



No you don't. Each user can have it's own section in the same config.

http://lshell.ghantoos.org/Configuration


----------

